# Time for a Schwimm?



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is another one of the 1/48 scale Tamiya ground vehicles I built recently, the Schwimmwagen.

The model was built O.O.B. and painted with Model Master enamels shot with my new Iwata HP-B Plus airbrush.










































Agentsmith


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Really nice - looks like the new airbrush is working out great!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks paulhelfrich!

It has taken a few practice sessions with the new airbrush to get used to it, I have used nothing but Badger airbrushes before and while the Iwata is a little easier to use the Badgers that I have (150 and 100G) can perform nearly as well as my new Iwata. The Iwata does atomize the paint better and has less overspray than the Badgers which means I can sometimes paint without having to worry about overspray and do without any masking at all.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Purdy!
Gotta build me some 1/48 vehicles to set next to my airplanes for scale.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice! And the tactical symbol for the "Division Grossdeutschland' fixes this as a Russian front airfield, too!

Incidentally, speaking from personal experience, those are incredibly uncomfortable vehicles for cross country riding, as they have practically no shock absorbers, and at the most have about 15" of leg room in the back seat. However, they are exceptionally maneuverable and float nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John and Seaview!

This is not the sort of vehicle I usually build a model of but after building the smaller scale Academy kit of the Schwimmwagen I wanted one with a little better detail and the Tamiya kit was perfect for this...it was not too expensive but yet had some nice detail for its size.
I will start building airplanes again soon but when I can get one of the 1/48 scale Tamiya Opel Blitz trucks I will build it ASAP, these Tamiya kits are great fun to build and look great posed next to my aircraft models.

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking model, love the B&W pix. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you roadrner!


Agentsmith


----------

